# Austin Texas Light Rail



## Bob Dylan (Jul 6, 2009)

Big story in the local fish wrap yesterday about our long and indefinitely delayed "new" light

rail Red Line that failed numerous federal and state safety inspections and is still undergoing

"tests" to fine tune the operation before pax can start using it! The main point of the so called story was

that the operator would have a "deadmans switch" so we wouldnt have to worry that tragic accidents

like those in DC and Disneyworld couldnt happen here! The local Capital Metro(also known as

capital flew-a-way :lol: )has done a horrendous job of running(ruining) the local bus system

and now are doing their best to mess up a much needed and taxpayer supported(so far!)

transpo system for the 21st century in this land of the traffic jams and worlds worst drivers!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## metrorail (Jul 31, 2009)

It's a funny thing about that, it's a light, yet, heavy rail line. Huh!

I live in East Texas (Close to Houston) but have relatives in the Austin area. I visit occasionally, and I will agree, "WORST DRIVERS EVER!"

In responce to you topic, the "deadman's switch" is a great idea. It has been implemented in Houston, and has worked out greatly. It is something that I would well put off the grand opening for. In Houston, the operators have to either press down on the top of the throttle or press a pedal below their seat at all times while the train is moving. It makes the task of operating a bit more challenging, but will ensure no "text during work" or even "sleep during work" operators. It is a foolproof system.

I admit, I'm ready to drive 2 1/2 hours over to Austin to watch the next city in Texas get some form of *rail**, even if it's just a commuter line. But after all, safety is always number 1.

_* I mean this as in, San Antonio deserves some type of light-rail or bus rapid transit. They have what it takes, except a plan and some funding!_


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> The main point of the so called story was that the operator would have a "deadmans switch" so we wouldnt have to worry that tragic accidents like those in DC and Disneyworld couldnt happen here!


Which just goes to show that the reporter actually has no clue what he/she is talking about. Both the train involved in DC accident as well as the monorail in the Disneyworld accident have "deadman" features. They may be different than what will be used in Austin, but in neither case would the "deadman's switch" have prevented either accident.

In the case of the DC Metro accident, the computer was in control of the train and it wouldn't have mattered if the operator of the train was dead or alive, or for that matter not even on the train. The accident would have happened no matter what. No deadman feature would have prevented that accident.

In the case of the Disney Monorail, in effect the deadman's feature was being overridden to permit monorail pink to backup. Various other failures by the pilot of Monorail Pink, Monorail Central, and the people in the shop, led to the crash. But once again, no deadman's feature would have prevented that crash, since normal procedures for what they were trying to do required that the deadman's feature and other collision avoidance systems be overridden.


----------

